# Monitor problem - Half monitor grey out - Help



## Skyh3ck (Jun 29, 2014)

Hi

One of my uncles Dell 22" LCD monitor is in weired situation now, 

Half of the monitor is ok an half of it half of it is greyed out now,

Please see photo and help, its out of warranty now.

Can i repair it my self, or i have to take it to service center

*i1052.photobucket.com/albums/s455/skyh3ckh3ck/IMG_20140629_184948_zpsd9718a53.jpg


*i1052.photobucket.com/albums/s455/skyh3ckh3ck/IMG_20140629_185631_zps42e6565c.jpg


Its not a problem with graphic card, as when i tried only with monitor witout pc connected, it showed  me same half dead screen,

what can i do now, how can i fix it


----------



## quicky008 (Jun 29, 2014)

Something seems to be wrong with the lcd panel itself-i think it needs to be replaced.You should contact Dell's customer support division and request them to send a technician to check your monitor.Btw how old is it exactly?


----------



## itsakjt (Jun 30, 2014)

There is a problem with the panel probably as [MENTION=33037]quicky008[/MENTION] said also. But can be the LVDS cable from the logic board to the panel also. If the panel needs to be replaced, there is no point repairing this monitor. On the other hand, you yourself might try to repair it yourself even if the panel is faulty. But it can be very risky and even lead to cracking the LCD. However, since you have got nothing to loose and the monitor is practically dead anyway, do tell us if you want to do and we might come up with something and  shed some light.  All the best.


----------



## Skyh3ck (Jul 1, 2014)

hmm thanks for replies friends

it my uncles, monitor, and its more than 3 year old now.

any way i ask him to get a new one, i will try to get this monitor from him and mess with it


----------

